# Systema Seminar 12/11/04-12/12/04 Bellevue, Washington USA



## Brian King (Dec 4, 2004)

2nd annual Systema Charity Seminar. 

We all remember the siege and slaughter that happened in Beslan and that some Spetz soldiers were killed while trying to rescue the hostages. ALL the funds raised from this seminar will be going to their families. It wont bring back the fathers and husbands but it will show the families that their loved ones did not die in vain and that their sacrifices are appreciated and remembered all around the globe. 

We will have at least four instructors each teaching a block of instruction. The instructors will be Sergey Makarenko, Brian King, Kaizen Taki, and another surprise guest instructor (if he can make the border crossing again). 

Date: Saturday and Sunday 12/11/04 and 12/12/04 
Time: Noon -- 4pm each day 
Cost: $25 a day (or more if you have had a good year) 
Please pay at the door 
Location: Systemanw. 13410 SE 32nd Street. Bellevue, WA. 98005 USA 
More info: Brian King (206-293-9490) or systemanw@yahoo.com


----------



## Woody (Dec 5, 2004)

Seriously <img>  folks! Having just witnessed my first Systema bruises (Badges of Honor bestowed by some very talented trainers and participants) fade,
 you gotta be at this one if there's anyway you can. This is more than a bargain!

 Brian and Kaizen host a mean seminar and have a brand spankin' new training facility. They have some very promising future instructors paying their dues.
 And, Hells Bells!, that Sergey and Vali can rock and roll!

 Find a way to be there if you dare!
 Woody


----------



## Matt Stone (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian and Taki are a class act, bar none.  I've had the privilege of training with both of them, and while I am not a (regular) Systema student, they certainly bring information to the table that makes me give serious reasons to want to study Systema...

If you are in the area, don't pass this opportunity up.  I know I'm going to try and make it...


----------



## NYCRonin (Dec 5, 2004)

For whatever the reader might think has worth in my words...I also must add my personal recommendation for those considering attending.

Its for a good cause, you will get your moneys worth many times over.
Brians group in Bear Creek is made up of some wonderful 'good people'....if you are interested in Systema, and can get there next weekend....go!

I assure you, you will not regret it.

Good luck with a seminar for a good cause, Bear Creek 'crew'!

PS - anyone who does attend, I would enjoy reading about your experience.


----------



## Brian King (Dec 14, 2004)

Short seminar review and some thank you's

Last weekends Systema Northwests 2nd annual charity seminar ( http://systemanw.com/2nd_annual_charity_seminar.htm )was a huge success. I really would like to thank all those who participated in this event. People only had a few days notice and yet we were able to get a dozen hardy souls to come out and train. I especially would like to thank Vali and Sergey for all the travel and trials that they had to go thru to get here and back home on such short notice. The sacrifices that they and their families are willing to make are truly an inspiration.  We were able to raise over 1200.00 dollars that will soon be on the way to the families that need it.

There were many new drills and exercises explored in the eight hours of training. For those that helped repair and paint the walls after our last seminar we were able to keep the damage to a minimum this time. While there were a couple of fat lips and loose teeth, at least one black eye and a popped elbow and numerous bruises and contusions there were no complaints. Everyone enjoyed the honest training and we revealed in all the hard work and sweat, enjoying the electric afterglow that seems to accompany a Systema seminar. Kaizen had us exploring movement while on the ground (often starting with one legged pistols) that soon had everyone breathing well and moving with little tension or over use of muscle. I helped everyone explore the giving of strikes while on the ground, moving on the ground and while getting up and going to the ground. Our friend Sergey had us exploring movement on the ground while being restricted with well over 1000 lbs worth of sweaty friends. He also let us explore joint locks while on the ground, sitting, standing and moving with often two or more locking one person. He also allowed us to explore chokes. His section of class left everyone excited and ready to learn from Vali. Vali was going to be covering some striking while standing. Just in case we did not yet have heavy hands and relaxed heart Vali started everyone with some unusual knife wall squats and some other knife handling drills to get us moving. For heavy hands of course there were some push-ups. He then spent the next two hours conducting the class like the maestro that he is becoming. He had us exhausted and then brought us back ready to do more work with some breathing and moving drills only to bring us back to exhaustion. Just when you were ready to give up he would change the pace and have you doing some wonderful work. His mass sparring circle drill was one highlight that I really enjoyed. The time went to fast and it was over much too soon.  

If you would like to train with Sergey you do not have to wait long. He is along with Warren and Ed and the other Norcal folks hosting Martin Wheeler in California on January 9th 2005 and trust me, that will be one great seminar. The details are on the announcement board here http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=afs_announce

Vali is even now planning his next seminar and can be contacted here
www.pacificcoastsystema.com

Once again I would like to thank everyone involved for the great experiences and memories. If any that were not able to attend the seminar but would like to contribute to our Beslan fund please drop me a line at Systemanw@yahoo.com I will be keeping the fund open until Friday 12/17/2005.

See you on the floor soon
Friends
Brian King


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 23, 2005)

I would have loved to attend but I read this way too late. I'll show up for the next seminar if at all possible.. I am near Olympia. I have not trained in Sambo but I have studied the concepts and it certainly has my respect!


Steve


----------

